# Rat lost front teeth



## bonas95 (Sep 5, 2014)

I just noticed that my 8-month-old rat has no front teeth! Not sure when they fell out, but I know she had them a few days ago at least. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? Note that they are not broken - I can see her gums and the holes where the teeth were.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I would be concerned with finding out WHY they fell out because that isn't normal. I would feed her mushy food, baby food, lab blocks soaked in ensure, or try to get some Emerald Critical Care for Omnivores. They SHOULD grow back rather quickly in a week or two and should be yellow/orange. If not you need to see if there is a diet deficiency or take her to the vet to see what else could be amiss.


----------



## lemonandlime (Mar 5, 2015)

Could there be a chance that she managed to grind them down so they were really small? I know that rat teeth keep growing throughout their life and they have to grind them down sometimes to keep them at a good length.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

My Nimbus almost smashed his front teeth out after he took a really bad tumble from the top of the cage. They were very loose. He went to the vet for other reasons but she caught on (also explained why he was being moody). The advice she gave me IF they fell out (which they didn't) was to check them every day, make sure a new set wasn't trying to poke out, being rodents the teeth always grow. If they come back, they might have to poke out the gums again or if they don't come back straight it could be a problem. They might grow back fine. They might not come back at all. Just keep an eye on it and give her soft foods. 

Again, I don't have experience, this was just my vet's advice IF they did fall out.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi! I know what this is like, as I've had some really scary experinces with my oldest rats theeth. Do you remember if your babies teeth were white, or were they Orange/ Yellow? If they're white, it means that there brittle and not very strong, which is my case. There always chipping or breaking. I have a stock of baby food and baby pablum. This is really the best food at the time, since its easy to eat. You can try yogrut as well. On another note, no, it's not exactly normal but the vets can't do anything to help it. When they do grow back, make sure they dont get to long. I have to get my babies theeth done every 6 months or so, but don't worry, its cheap.


----------

